# Bifenthrin vs Lambda-Cyhalothrin (this time of year)



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

I believe this time of year is when chinch bug season starts. I've heard that they are becoming more resistant to Bifenthrin. At this point would it be better to switch to Lambda-Cyhalothrin (and save the Bifenthrin for may a November app)?


----------

